# For those of you familiar with submarines



## Slave1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know if this is the right forum or not. But can someone please help me find the closest match to this submarine?


















I realize that there's probably no exact match to this sub but I'd like to find the one that is the closest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I sailed aboard that ship in 1967! I'll never forget the voice over the loudspeaker instructing us to "fasten our seatbelts", and ALL of the passengers started fumbling around for those non-existant straps.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

ha ha ha..I needed that!... some things never change, Jungle Cruise used that joke too, still do...
Will


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Don't know if this is the right forum or not. But can someone please help me find the closest match to this submarine?


















I realize that there's probably no exact match to this sub but I'd like to find the one that is the closest.

Thanks in advance![/quote]

Sort of looks like a small Typhoon.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Would that make it a Squall?
:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks like it's basic shapes. How about scratchbuilding? 

Chris.


----------



## Slave1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> It looks like it's basic shapes. How about scratchbuilding?
> 
> Chris.


I figure I'll probably end up scratchbuilding allot of it but it'd be nice to have a good base to start with.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That Typhoon hull looks like it would have the right shapes . Could be a good start...

Chris.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

This looks like it could be modified

http://www.shipmodels.co.uk/1009_1_1000211.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> That Typhoon hull looks like it would have the right shapes . Could be a good start...
> 
> Chris.


Would have to agree. Remove the conning tower, close the hatches or whatever's on the front and and start from there. Just remember to keep your camera handy so we can watch!  rr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It was supposed to be a copy of the Nautilus class, and altered for hatches. The conning tower is sort of like the GUPPY refits, or the Seawolf.
A Typhoon has a double wide hull.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Revell of Germany has a sub in 1/144 that might work perfectly for that.
I just wish I could remember exactly whats its called.


----------



## Slave1 (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Revell of Germany has a sub in 1/144 that might work perfectly for that.
> I just wish I could remember exactly whats its called.


REMEMBER!!! Please!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Is this it?

http://www.internethobbies.com/rvl-5019.html


----------

